# 8 mo. female Vizsla looking for new home - Springfield, IL



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

*THIS IS NOT MY DOG!*

Ran across a Craigslist ad, there is an 8 mo. female Vizsla in need of a new home. Here is the response I got from the owner:



> Jordan - Yes we are still looking for a home for Annie. Annie is AKC registered and is a good dog but I have an extended business trip and can not bring her along. We are wanting to recover 1/4 of what we have invested between the cost of the pup and vet bills (spay shots). We are asking $600.
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> Carlos


I know nothing about this dog, other than I would love to have her if I could afford it  If you are interested, please PM me for the owner's e-mail address.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohh i would love to get her! Im only in indiana, but its a bit pricey for me at the moment since we just got our pup..


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah I think if I took her in I would not be buying a new car this summer.... not sure that would be a wise decision haha ;D


----------



## marcoj2m (Jun 27, 2011)

we would love to have your dog, It should be a great fit with our German short hair pointer.We just lost our 10 yr old american cocker, he was the best. our family need another dog and Ziggy needs a companion. we have 11 acres in pa and your dog would be a member of our family
Marco Jo Matejka
[email protected] 
P.S 600.00 is a good price, does she like little children I have a grandson who visits weekly


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Does the area have a Vizsla club? This pup should, in my opinion, be put through the rescue system so it doesn't bounce from home to home. That is one of the reasons for rescue. Finding the right home for the right Vizsla.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I believe the dog found a new home a bit after this was posted.


----------

